# Get "navigation Unavailable"



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6 with ios 9.1 When I use google maps to navigate to pax pin, and I arrive and go back to partner app I get a box saying navigation is unavailable. At that point I can't do anything with the partner app. The pax name has disappeared and I can't start the ride. How do I get back to a working partner app? Sometimes this happens on my way to picking up the pax if I switch between google maps and the partner app. I can't cancel the ride. I even powered the phone off and on and when I launched the partner app it immediately go to "en route". Using uber navigation seems to work ok but is not as accurate as google. Customer service is no help...they act like nothing's wrong and I need to become more familiar with the area so I don't rely on navigation so much. Anybody offer any insight?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Raroberts said:


> I have an iPhone 6 with ios 9.1 When I use google maps to navigate to pax pin, and I arrive and go back to partner app I get a box saying navigation is unavailable. At that point I can't do anything with the partner app. The pax name has disappeared and I can't start the ride. How do I get back to a working partner app? Sometimes this happens on my way to picking up the pax if I switch between google maps and the partner app. I can't cancel the ride. I even powered the phone off and on and when I launched the partner app it immediately go to "en route". Using uber navigation seems to work ok but is not as accurate as google. Customer service is no help...they act like nothing's wrong and I need to become more familiar with the area so I don't rely on navigation so much. Anybody offer any insight?


^^^
That's easy for them to say when they're in Bombay.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Can the sh*t iPhone and get an Android. Done


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Raroberts said:


> I have an iPhone 6 with ios 9.1 When I use google maps to navigate to pax pin, and I arrive and go back to partner app I get a box saying navigation is unavailable. At that point I can't do anything with the partner app. The pax name has disappeared and I can't start the ride. How do I get back to a working partner app? Sometimes this happens on my way to picking up the pax if I switch between google maps and the partner app. I can't cancel the ride. I even powered the phone off and on and when I launched the partner app it immediately go to "en route". Using uber navigation seems to work ok but is not as accurate as google. Customer service is no help...they act like nothing's wrong and I need to become more familiar with the area so I don't rely on navigation so much. Anybody offer any insight?


I was getting that today - not seen that before.

But only after I arrived at pickup location, and it did not seem to affect anything else - just an annoying message.

After all - Uber is only a technology company - It is not specific in how advanced in technology they are.

Is my feeling that they will not go to IPO very soon because there is no way that this company is in compliance with SOX (Sarbanes Oxley Compliance) which all public traded companies must adhere to.


----------

